# question for website im helping my dad with



## travva (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey all my dad is working on a website for his production business where he does movie stuff etc, and he's wanting to have a form on it where people can email him from the website or whatever. We used one of 1&1's CGI email scripts and it works perfectly in google chrome but not other browsers. The code is as follows:


```
<h2><span>Send us</span> mail</h2><div class="clr"></div>
        <embed src="http://backriverproductions.com/tinc?key=ro8IAytp" height="425" width="600"></embed>
		<br><br><br>
```

What is it in this code that doesn't work right in IE or FF but works perfectly in Chrome? The url there will take you to the form fullscreen in IE (i thought we checked on our pcs at home and it did NOT work but seems to on this work computer??). I'm helping him with it but i'm not webmaster myself i just know a little bit about it, more than he does lol. Any help you can provide would be appreciated.


----------



## digibucc (Jan 7, 2011)

just tested from firefox, np.



> Dear Mr/Ms test
> 
> You have sent P***p Sp***er the following message:
> 
> ...



if it's having any issues, i would say it is the implementation of javascript.  
but i don't see a problem yet.


----------



## caleb (Jan 10, 2011)

Hint.I don't know whats the exact problem but I remember some book/tutorial saying that you should not use <br> for breaking lines along with css layout.


----------

